# Cơn sốt 10 sản phẩm nệm cao su Liên Á đang cháy hàng hiện nay



## thuthegioinem (1/7/21)

_Nệm cao su Liên Á là một trong những thương hiệu chất lượng, có giá thành phù hợp nên rất được yêu thích. 10 sản phẩm nệm cao su Liên Á đang cháy hàng hiện này chính là minh chứng rõ nhất cho sự ưa chuộng của nệm cao su Liên Á trên thị trường._

Người tiêu dùng Việt Nam đang ngày càng ưa chuộng và tin dùng các sản phẩm nệm cao su bởi nó mang đến nhiều lợi ích vượt trội. Có rất nhiều thương hiệu sản xuất nệm cao su, trong đó *nệm cao su Liên Á* đang là lựa chọn được nhiều người tin dùng. Nệm của Liên Á được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu cao su 100% thiên nhiên, mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái và êm sâu nhất. Nếu đang tìm kiếm những chiếc nệm của thương hiệu này hãy cùng *Thế giới nệm* điểm qua *cơn sốt 10 sản phẩm nệm cao su Liên Á đang cháy hàng hiện nay* nhé!

*1. Nệm cao su Liên Á đạt chuẩn quốc tế*

*1.1 Đôi nét về thương hiệu nệm Liên Á*

Thành lập từ năm 1987, Liên Á đã trở thành doanh nghiệp tiên phong trong lĩnh vực cải tiến sản phẩm mang đến chất lượng quốc tế và có tính ứng dụng cao trên thị trường. Các dòng sản phẩm của Liên Á rất đa dạng với các sản phẩm nệm, drap, gối, sản phẩm mẹ và bé, nội thất, khách sạn,… giúp đáp ứng một cách tốt nhất nhu cầu của mọi khách hàng.




_Nệm cao su Liên Á là một sản phẩm được yêu thích trên thị trường_

Sản phẩm mà Liên Á cung cấp đem tới sự tiện nghi cho người tiêu dùng và mang đến giải pháp tối ưu cho những không gian nghỉ ngơi đẳng cấp. Không chỉ được biết đến ở trong nước, Liên Á còn là một thương hiệu quốc tế với những sản phẩm có mặt trên thị trường Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan, Úc, Nhật, Singapore,… Ở thị trường quốc tế, Liên Á được ghi nhận là đơn vị cung cấp sản phẩm _nệm cao su cao cấp_ và chất lượng.

*1.2 Nệm cao su Liên Á - sản phẩm chất lượng quốc tế*

Liên Á là công ty sản xuất nệm, gối cao su thiên nhiên ở Việt Nam duy nhất đạt chứng nhận danh giá của tổ chức quốc tế. Bao gồm chứng chỉ Eco Institute 2018-2020, chứng chỉ LGA với 100% điểm chất lượng theo tiêu chuẩn Đức và là thương hiệu 14 năm liền được bình chọn là hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao.

Trong hơn 30 năm hoạt động, Liên Á vẫn trụ vững ở ngành hàng chăn, drap, gối, nệm bởi thương hiệu này đã cam kết sử dụng nguyên liệu cao su 100% thiên nhiên. Bên cạnh đó các sản phẩm của Liên Á còn được chú trọng đến sự chỉn chu trong từng quy trình, tất cả các sản phẩm đều được kiểm tra, đánh giá để đảm bảo chất lượng một cách tốt nhất.




_Nệm cao su Liên Á là sản phẩm Việt Nam chất lượng chuẩn quốc tế_

Liên Á đã không ngừng sáng tạo, đổi mới, cải tiến sản phẩm để có thể vươn xa hơn trên thế giới, xuất khẩu tới nhiều nơi chứ không chỉ có 45 quốc gia như hiện tại. Đối với sản phẩm* nệm cao su Liên Á*, ngoài được làm từ cao su 100% thiên nhiên thì còn được ứng dụng công nghệ tiên tiến mang lại sự êm ái tuyệt đối.

*2. 10 sản phẩm nệm cao su Liên Á đang cháy hàng hiện nay*

*2.1 Nệm đa tầng L'Moda Liên Á*

*Nệm đa tầng L’Moda Liên Á* là một sản phẩm cải tiến với sự kết hợp sáng tạo giữa bề mặt cao su 100% thiên nhiên và lớp PU đặc biệt, giúp gia tăng sự thoải mái và nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách hoàn hảo. Nệm có thiết kế mặt lỗ thông hơi, giúp không khí lưu thông tốt hơn, tạo sự thoải mái, dễ chịu khi nằm. Chất liệu tự nhiên mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái, an toàn, đặc tính của cao su thiên nhiên cùng tạo nên sản phẩm có độ bền cao, chất lượng tốt.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.2 Nệm đa tầng L’Moda Plus*

Phiên bản Plus của *nệm đa tầng L’Moda* mang đến nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội cho sản phẩm với bề mặt là 100% cao su thiên nhiên cùng kết cấu đa tầng độc đáo tạo sự thoải mái tối ưu. Hệ thống lỗ thông khi giúp tự động điều tiết luồng không khí, tạo cảm giác mát mẻ khi nằm. Công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại giúp nệm cao su Liên Á không có mùi độc hại.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.3 Nệm cao su Liên Á Classic*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á Classic* là sản phẩm nệm cao su truyền thống, phù hợp cho những ai thích thiết kế đơn giản, tinh tế. Nệm được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, kết hợp với công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến giúp nệm cao su giữ được mức đàn hồi hoàn hảo, không gây dị ứng, khó chịu khi sử dụng giúp bạn hài lòng mỗi khi ngả lưng.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.4 Nệm cao su Liên Á gấp 3 Foldaway*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á gấp 3 Foldaway* là một sản phẩm có thiết kế tiện lợi, phù hợp sử dụng trong những căn phòng nhỏ hoặc dành cho khách khi tới thăm nhà. Nệm có cấu trúc Pincore cổ điển, giúp mang đến sự hỗ trợ tuyệt vời và giấc ngủ thoải mái. Phần áo *nệm cao su* được tích hợp công nghệ Lotus mang đến hiệu quả đẩy lùi vết bẩn, dễ dàng làm vệ sinh. Thiết kế gấp của nệm giúp cho việc cất giữ thuận tiện và dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.5 Nệm cao su Liên Á L’aDome Blue*

Công nghệ Cooladapt được sử dụng cho chiếc *nệm cao su Liên Á L’aDome Blue* giúp tản nhiên và bay hơi, tạo sự thoáng mát khi nằm. Chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên 100% mang đến sự êm ái, giúp giấc ngủ đều và sâu hơn. Nệm còn có thiết kế theo kiểu mái vòm đột phá, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách tối ưu.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.6 Nệm cao su Liên Á L'aDome Grey*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á L’aDome Grey* là sản phẩm đầu tiên ở Việt Nam dẫn truyền trực tiếp than hoạt tình vào chất liệu cao su 100% thiên nhiên bằng công nghệ C.Fusion Latex. Công nghệ này giúp cho sản phẩm có được tính năng kháng khuẩn, thoáng khí, mang đến tấm nệm êm ái, tốt cho sức khỏe. Nệm cao su L’aDome Grey là sản phẩm chất lượng hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho bạn và gia đình một giấc ngủ tuyệt vời nhất.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.7 Nệm cao su Liên Á L’aDome Cool*

Kết hợp 100% cao su thiên nhiên cùng công nghệ làm mát Cooladapt, *nệm cao su Liên Á L’aDome Cool *là sản phẩm có độ thông thoáng tối đa, không gây tình trạng bí hơi khi nằm, giúp cho cơ thể và tâm trí hoàn toàn thư giãn. Nệm có độ dày 15cm cùng với thiết kế tiên tiến, tạo sự sang trọng cho căn phòng đồng thời nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách hoàn hảo. Phần áo nệm được làm từ vải micromodal tại nên cảm giác mát mịn, mềm mại, thiết kế dễ dàng tháo rời giúp cho việc vệ sinh thuận tiện hơn.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.8 Nệm cao su Liên Á Massage*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á Massage* là dòng nệm có thiết kế với hàng trăm chiếc gai cao su nhỏ trên bề mặt, có tác dụng massage các huyệt đạo giúp răng cường lưu thông tuần hoàn máu trong cơ thể. Sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại mang đến sự hài lòng cho khách hàng. Nệm cao su Massage của Liên Á con đạt độ an toàn, không gây kích ứng da, không có mùi khó chịu, không chứa hóa chất độc hại và luôn thoáng mát.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.9 Nệm cao su Liên Á Five Zone*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á Five Zone* là một sản phẩm thông minh với khả năng hiểu rõ từng chuyển động của cơ thể, tạo sự cân bằng tự nhiên phù hợp cho 5 vùng đầu, lưng, mông, đùi và chân khi nằm. Bên cạnh những ưu điểm của dòng nệm cao su Liên Á, Five Zone còn được đầu tư về hình thức với áo nệm được làm bằng vải gấm Damask cao cấp, tạo sự thẩm mỹ cho tấm nệm.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*2.10 Nệm cao su Liên Á Legacy*

*Nệm cao su Liên Á Legacy* được thiết kế với 2 mặt nệm có tỷ trọng cao su khác nhau, mang đến nhiều lợi ích thiết thực khi sử dụng trong điều kiện khí hậu Việt Nam. Mặt nệm cứng có độ phẳng cao và đàn hồi tốt giúp người nằm cảm thấy dễ chịu, êm ái khi nằm. Lớp áo nệm được làm từ lụa cao cấp giúp tăng thêm sự nhã nhặn, sang trọng cho sản phẩm cũng như căn phòng.




_Cơn Sốt 10 Sản Phẩm Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Đang Cháy Hàng Hiện Nay_

*3. Hướng dẫn sử dụng nệm cao su Liên Á đúng cách*

Khi sử dụng *nệm cao su Liên Á* cần chú ý tới nhiều yếu tố để đảm bảo nệm vẫn giữ được chất lượng như ban đầu sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Cụ thể là:

- Phần mặt nệm có lỗ thông hơi nhỏ sẽ là mặt trên để tạo bề mặt tiếp xúc lớn hơn, từ đó giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt hơn. Khi cần di chuyển thì cuốn các lỗ thông hơi lớn hơn vào bên trong. Trường hợp mua nệm cao cấp với 2 mặt lỗ tròn nhỏ thì có thể luân phiên thay đổi giữa 2 mặt trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.
- Đặt nệm ở bề mặt bằng phẳng, trên mặt đất hoặc đặt gọn trong khung giường
- Khi sử dụng nệm cần được bọc trong áo nệm có kích thước phù hợp, không quá lớn để tránh nệm bị di chuyển khi nằm. Nên tham khảo cách mặc áo nệm để hạn chế biến dạng và xước tại các góc, cạnh.
- Nên tiến hành giũ bụi trên bề mặt nệm thường xuyên, trải thêm drap khi sử dụng
- Chất liệu cao su thường có mùi đặc trưng, nên những ngày đầu, cần mở cửa phòng thông thoáng để mùi cao su thoát ra ngoài nhanh hơn




_Khi sử dụng nên đặt nệm cao su Liên Á ở bề mặt phẳng_

*4. Mua nệm cao su Liên Á chất lượng, giá rẻ tại Thế giới nệm*

*4.1 Thế giới nệm cung cấp nệm cao su Liên Á với nhiều lựa chọn*

Đến với Thế giới nệmquý khách sẽ tìm thấy nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng từ thương hiệu Liên Á, với các sản phẩm *https://thegioinem.com/nem-lo-xo* có mức giá tầm trung cho tới cao cấp. Đối với nệm cao su Liên Á sẽ có các lựa chọn như nệm đa tầng, nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm gấp 3 đảm bảo phù hợp với nhu cầu của mọi khách hàng. Dòng nệm cao su của Liên Á được làm từ chất liệu 100% từ thiên nhiên nên mang đến cảm giác êm ái nhất khi nằm.

Với nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng, quý khách sẽ dễ dàng so sánh về chất lượng, mẫu mã, giá cả của những chiếc nệm cao su của Liên Á. Đặc biệt khi tới tại cửa hàng, quý khách còn có thể tự mình trải nghiệm trên chiếc nệm cần mua để đảm bảo sản phẩm là phù hợp nhất.

*4.2 Ưu đãi hấp dẫn tại Thế giới nệm*

Khi mua hàng tại Thế giới nệm quý khách sẽ nhận được nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn với các chương trình, sự kiện ưu đãi được cung cấp thường xuyên. Mỗi tháng, Thế giới nệm sẽ có các chương trình khác nhau để giúp khách hàng mua được sản phẩm với mức giá tốt nhất nhưng vẫn được đảm bảo về chất lượng. Ngoài giảm giá trực tiếp trên từ sản phẩm, khi mua nệm cao su Liên Á, quý khách còn nhận được quà tặng kèm đầy tiện ích.




_Nệm cao su Liên Á có sẵn tại Thế giới nệm_

Đối với những khách hàng thân thiết đã từng mua các sản phẩm tại Thế giới nệm sẽ được hưởng chính sách riêng với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn như giảm giá khi mua hàng vào lần tiếp theo, hay giảm giá khi mua hàng đúng vào ngày sinh nhật.

*4.3 Chính sách rõ ràng của Thế giới nệm*

Quý khách khi mua hàng tại Thế giới nệm sẽ được đảm bảo về các chính sách là:
- *Chính sách bảo hành sản phẩm*: Khi mua hàng ở tất cả các kênh, sản phẩm sẽ được BẢO HÀNH theo đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất về thời gian và điều kiện.
- *Chính sách đổi trả và hoàn tiền*: Với phương châm “Quyền lợi khách hàng là trên hết”, Thế giới nệm sẽ đảm bảo hỗ trợ một cách tốt nhất khi sản phẩm gặp sự cố kỹ thuật hoặc do lỗi từ phía chúng tôi.
- *Chính sách xử lý khiếu nại*: Khách hàng khi gặp phải vấn đề trong quá trình sử dụng nệm có thể khiếu nại trực tiếp tại các hệ thống cửa hàng hoặc thông qua đường dây nóng, mail,…. Quy trình xử lý khiếu nại tại Thế giới nệm rất cụ thể, chuyên nghiệm sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết vấn đề nhanh chóng.
- *Chính sách vận chuyển – giao nhận*: Khi mua hàng tại Thế giới nệm, quý khách sẽ được giao hàng miễn phí tại nhà trong bán kính 25km tính từ cửa hàng. Quý khách cũng có thể hẹn đặt thời gian giao hàng để được nhận hàng vào thời điểm mong muốn.
- *Chính sách thanh toán*: Mua nệm cao su Liên Á tại Thế giới nệm qúy khách có thể thanh toán theo nhiều phương thức khác nhau là tiền mặt, thanh toán qua thẻ, thanh toán qua máy POS, thanh toán qua cổng QR CODE, hoặc thanh toán theo hình thức trả góp.
- *Chính sách khách hàng thân thiết*: Khi trở thành khách hàng thân thiết của Thế giới nệm, quý khách sẽ được tham gia chương trình giảm giá trên toàn hệ thống, nhận ưu đãi ngày sinh nhật, ưu tiên tham gia chương trình mini game nhận quà,…




_Tại Thegioinem.com quý khách sẽ nhận được nhiều dịch vụ tuyệt vời_

*4.4 Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại Thế giới nệm*

Hàng hóa đa dạng *CHÍNH HÃNG 100%*. Bồi thường gấp 2 lần giá trị khi phát hiện Thế giới nệm phân phối hàng không chính hãng.
Nhiều chương trình *ƯU ĐÃI* hấp dẫn.
Được trở thành *KHÁCH HÀNG THÂN THIẾT* của Thế giới nệm và hưởng những quyền lợi, ưu đãi đặc biệt nhất.
*BẢO HÀNH* đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất.
Giao hàng *NHANH CHÓNG*. Vận chuyển *MIỄN PHÍ 100%* trong vòng 25 km tính từ cửa hàng gần nhất.
Mua nệm *TRẢ GÓP 0% *lãi suất.
Đổi trả hàng hóa trong vòng 14 ngày.
 
*Nệm cao su Liên Á *với chất lượng vượt trội, êm ái khi nằm và được ứng dụng công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến mang đến cho bạn một giấc ngủ tuyệt vời. Hy vọng với 10 gợi ý trên sẽ giúp quý khách tìm được chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á phù hợp nhất cho phòng ngủ của mình. Đừng quên truy cập *Thế giới nệm* để tham khảo thêm về các sản phẩm nệm cao su trên thị trường hiện nay.


----------

